# Key Chime Issue



## BillH (Nov 22, 2014)

When my key is in the ignition and the drivers door is open, the chime doesn't sound when the key is in the off position but in the ACC position it will chime. That doesn't seem right to me and I keep leaving my keys in the car on occasion because of that. Any ideas about that?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! What year and trim Cruze do you have?


----------



## Masongray2000 (Mar 5, 2020)

BillH said:


> When my key is in the ignition and the drivers door is open, the chime doesn't sound when the key is in the off position but in the ACC position it will chime. That doesn't seem right to me and I keep leaving my keys in the car on occasion because of that. Any ideas about that?


I have a 2014 as well and can not figure this out. Did you figure out what was the problem?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Masongray2000 said:


> I have a 2014 as well and can not figure this out. Did you figure out what was the problem?


He posted this 6 years ago.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

This could just be the way it's supposed to operate (my 2014 works the same way).


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> This could just be the way it's supposed to operate (my 2014 works the same way).


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------

